
Funes: Infer the general shape of data - based2
http://blog.txus.io/funes/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/6n8gs8/funes_infer...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/6n8gs8/funes_inferring_a_schema_from_data_in_clojure/)

